# Renseignement IBook G3 Palourde



## Iserion (3 Mai 2011)

Bonjour
Je vais vendre mon IBook Palourde gris G3 466 Mhz avec 192 Mo de mémoire disque dur 120 Go  et lecteur dvd. Il fonctionne très bien seule la batterie est hs.
Je connais pas sa valeur quelqu'un pourais m'aider.
Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mai 2011)

À cette adresse, ils disent ça :


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2011)

certains hallucinés en demandent 200 sur ebay mais 40-50 s'il est en bon état c'est déjà pas mal. si en plus t'as le package complet, forcément pour un collectionneur ça aura + de valeur ^^


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mai 2011)

Mais avec une batterie H.S., ça risque de ne pas trop permettre de dépasser la côte


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (4 Mai 2011)

Le problème avec les palourdes, c'est cette forme si particulière (... les multiples adjectifs applicables ont été supprimés ...) 
C'est pour ça que le prix de Mac2Sell pour un palourde... j'y ferais moyennement confiance.


----------



## macinside (5 Mai 2011)

moi je dis au moins 80 euros


----------



## didgar (6 Mai 2011)

Salut !



macinside a dit:


> moi je dis au moins 80 euros



+1 

D'ailleurs je serais quasi tenté de me porter acquéreur à 80 euros si TRES bon état cosmétique et naturellement chargeur fourni !

A+

Didier


----------



## macinside (6 Mai 2011)

tu veux pas une carte airport avec ?


----------



## didgar (6 Mai 2011)

Re !



macinside a dit:


> tu veux pas une carte airport avec ?



 

A+

Didier


----------



## -oldmac- (7 Mai 2011)

J'ai payé le mien 55 il y a deux ans, batterie ok mais trackpad HS.

40 parait coherent


----------



## didgar (7 Mai 2011)

Salut !

Vu sur Thegoodcorner => http://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/179607077.htm?ca=12_s 

A+

Didier


----------



## macinside (7 Mai 2011)

propre mais il lui manque une carte wifi


----------



## didgar (8 Mai 2011)

[edit]pas réveillé ...[/edit]

A+

Didier


----------



## -oldmac- (8 Mai 2011)

Y'a vraiment des gens qui profitent sur leboncoin c'est dingue. A 200 on a un iBook G4 dernière gen sans problème


----------



## macinside (8 Mai 2011)

et encore, tu n'a pas un iBook Keylime pour ce prix la, il faut en remettre encore au bout


----------



## didgar (17 Mai 2011)

Salut !

Et voilà  Je sais, on s'en fout mais je suis content de ma trouvaille !











Avec 384 MO de ram et carte Airport  Par contre le disque dur, probablement d'origine, fait un de ces boucans  ... m'en vais le remplacer un de ces jours !

Nota : ce n'est pas celui dont *Iserion *souhaitait avoir une idée de la cote.

A+

Didier


----------

